# Venison recipe ideas for a nice dinner party?



## ErinDalrymple (Jan 30, 2012)

I am attending a dinner party where we will be cooking over an open hearth.  I am planning the menu....very traditional southern cuisine and I have lots of venison in the freezer.  I have chops, ground venison, venison sausage, etc.  Any ideas for a show-stopping main course?  My other menu items include fresh-milled grits, slow braised greens with country ham, and homemade breads.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 30, 2012)

Sionce venison has a gamey flavor (that I love), it goes great with herbs such as sage, thyme, and rosemary.  Might I suggest a vennison roullaide with the venison pounded thin, and then jelly-rolled around a savory rice/wild rice, and mushroom dressing, seasoned with sage, salt, pepper, with chopped onion, sliced celery, and garlic mixed into the dressing.  

Pre-cook the rice and wild rice, onion, and celery in chicen broth until tender.  Whle the rice is cooking, saute' siced or chopped mushrooms and the galric in a little olive oil, again until tender.  Mix into the rice.  Place the rice mixture onto the pounded venison, with several pats of butter to keep it all moist.  Roll and tie the venison and place into a roasting pan with about an inch of water.  Lightly sprinkle salt and pepper over roast.  Cover the pan with foil and bake at 325' F. for about 20 minutes per pound, but for a minimum of 2 hours.  Slice into 1/2 inch thick slices and top with a herbal, compound butter on top of each slice, or gravy made from the pan drippings thickened with a corn starch slurry.

2nd option, New England Boiled Dinner, Served as a hearty appetizer:
Cube 2 lbs. venison and place into a stew pot with a little cooking oil.  Brown on all sides.  Add 2 cups of water, four large yukon gold potatoes, four peeled and slice carrots (1-inch thick slices), rustic cut onions, and 1 rutabegga, peeled and cubed.  You can also add 1/2 head of sluced cabbage if you desire.  Bring the mixture to a boil and then turn heat to simmer.  Cook for two hours.  Add salt, pepper, and garlic to taste.  This tuff can be used either as a main course, or an appetizer depending on how much of it you serve.  A good crusty bread with butter makes this a gourmet dish.


Option Three:
IF it's very tender venison, you can grill it over charcoal, seasoned simply with salt and pepper.

Option four:
Slow cook it overnight, shred it, and serve it as you would shredded beef for tacos or enciladas.  Season with salt, pepper, cilantro, cumin, garlick, and coriander.  Save the juice and serve either the meat as your would beef au jus on whole wheat buns,  With a little creamed horseradish or salsa on the side. 

That should at least spark some ideas for you.  Good luck with your meal.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North
Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 30, 2012)

I would french/brown the chops in some butter and oil and chopped rosemary added near the end.Remove chops and finish in oven or another pan in the fire) Deglaze with a bottle of wine and add 1/2 jar of a local jam. Reduce that until desired sauce thickness. The wine and fruit works well with gamey meats.


----------



## ErinDalrymple (Jan 30, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> Sionce venison has a gamey flavor (that I love), it goes great with herbs such as sage, thyme, and rosemary.  Might I suggest a vennison roullaide with the venison pounded thin, and then jelly-rolled around a savory rice/wild rice, and mushroom dressing, seasoned with sage, salt, pepper, with chopped onion, sliced celery, and garlic mixed into the dressing.
> 
> Pre-cook the rice and wild rice, onion, and celery in chicen broth until tender.  Whle the rice is cooking, saute' siced or chopped mushrooms and the galric in a little olive oil, again until tender.  Mix into the rice.  Place the rice mixture onto the pounded venison, with several pats of butter to keep it all moist.  Roll and tie the venison and place into a roasting pan with about an inch of water.  Lightly sprinkle salt and pepper over roast.  Cover the pan with foil and bake at 325' F. for about 20 minutes per pound, but for a minimum of 2 hours.  Slice into 1/2 inch thick slices and top with a herbal, compound butter on top of each slice, or gravy made from the pan drippings thickened with a corn starch slurry.
> 
> ...



Those sound like great ideas!  I love the presentation power of the roulade but the stew would be great over the hearth.  Decisions decisions.  Again thanks for the ideas!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 30, 2012)

New Scandinavian Cooking had some DELICIOUS sounding venison recipes. He cooks outside, but one was with venison tenderloin and was eaten raw...it sounded very good.recipes


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 30, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> New Scandinavian Cooking had some DELICIOUS sounding venison recipes. He cooks outside, but one was with venison tenderloin and was eaten raw...it sounded very good.recipes


Do not know about raw but, if fresh (same or next day after killed), they can be very good seared in butter.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 30, 2012)

I pulled a package labeled "Deer Steaks" out of the freezer.  Let's see what we have tomorrow!

Likely going to keep it really simple.. grill.


----------

